# Routan Problem List Spout-off



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

Just wanted to put this Little Thread together for VWoA to take a look at.
List your Year, Mileage, and Problem in your Routan !


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Routan Problem List Spout-off (redzone98)*

Redzone98
09 Routan SE
13,200 Miles
1. "cricket" sound at 30-40 Mph under light throttle.
_-Dealer said it is the whistling of the air through the throttle body.._

2. Transmission Bang into Drive if warm
_-Dealer Reprogrammed the Transmission Computer, Resolved!_

3. Driver Window Slow / Binding
_-Dealer Lubed seals, Fixed for now_

4. Front Brake Rotor Pulsation 
_-Im going to have them Cut Myself, Dealer said they are within 'spec' they are only out a .02_

5. Driver Side, Rear Sliding door Sun shield does not Retract.
_-Dealer Ordered new trim piece, wich was warped, preventing shade movement_

6. Rear Hatch Spoiler is coming away from the body.
_-Damaged on Sales lot, attempting to get a replacement_

7. Bangs into 1st gear when slowing.
_-Resolved under Transmission Flash_

8. Passenger Side Rear Sliding Door lock Mechanism foam cover ripped
_-Damaged on Sales lot, Ordering new piece_
_*. Rear Bumper Fixed under TSB_

**Updated Mar 22 10
So i guess, the Moral of the story IS, VW knows of the issues, and will work with you on resolving them. 



_Modified by redzone98 at 3:29 PM 3-22-2010_


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: Routan Problem List Spout-off (redzone98)*

500 miles and no problems yet, saving space for later


----------



## tipoytm (Nov 16, 2009)

SEL 4.0L base
2500 miles
* Autodimmer doesn't work on rear view mirror - dealer is replacing it (currently on order)
* dealer installed RSE rattles on uneven roads - fixed


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (tipoytm)*

** Left side sliding door opens with gas door opens:*
Gas door stop latch mechanical failure, replaced gas door stop latch (I haven't had time to test it but they told me it works)
parts are:
(1) 7B0 843 413 (stop)
(1) 7B0 843 293 (plate)
** bad sound quality:*
They pretty much told me to "deal with it"
** iPod speaker popping sounds:*
I showed the service advisor, he heard it, they tried it later on and could not duplicate, so they said "customers ipod connection on their media player is not making a solid connection to the radio" ... I've tried 4 different iPods and they all did the same thing, I think it's an amp problem personaly (related to the bad sound quality)
** won't recognize our USB sticks:*
They somehow got the radio to recognize theirs, I'll have to look into that
** GPS data sucks:*
They're saying it's fine and normal ....
** Driver's power window, if you put it partially down, it will not go back up (it will stop as if there was an obstacle), you have to make it go all the way down before it will go back up:*
They lubed up the window guides, it works great now, for now at least
** sliding doors won't close (passenger side only if on an incline, driver's side pretty much all the time)*
they updated the pinch protection data, old data was too "light"
** rear bumper sticks out:*
Y9 recall, replaced push pins and fasteners, new clips with washer spacers, drilled hole for clip on rear bumper
parts are:
(2) 7B0 807 829 (clamp)
(4) 7B0 857 107 (clip)
(2) N 077 524 26 (washer)
(2) 7B0 807 829 A (clamp)
** Rust all over the underneath of the car:*
can't do anything about it as it is not "visible rust while walking around the car" as per the rust warranty info in the manual ....
** Unreadable AC display:*
Might be replacing with a white display one out of pocket ($150 from 1stvwparts, msrp $200)
** Loose plastic cover on side view mirror LED turn signal:*
I noticed most of the Routans I see either at the dealer or in the street are missing these all together, so I checked ours and sure enough they were very loose, so I reglued them with clear silicone. Looks factory








** Passenger side sliding door won't stay in the open position (and if on an incline, will slowly close back with gravity):*
They replaced a defective latch part number 7B0 843 654, works fine now
** Brakes vibrating when in use:*
Tech said he could not duplicate, but it was vibrating as soon as I pulled out of the dealer's lot, anyone have a TSB number for that ?
*For next dealer visit:*
** Number 2 driver memory doesn't stay. We set it, it works for a few days, and then it goes back to whatever driver 1 settings are.*


_Modified by 71sbeetle at 6:39 PM 2-8-2010_


----------



## WhyteRoutan (Nov 30, 2009)

- Drivers side power window problem
- Wind noise
horrible gas mileage but only has 1400km. Hopefully it will get better.


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*



71sbeetle said:


> ** Left side sliding door opens with gas door opens:*
> Gas door stop latch mechanical failure, replaced gas door stop latch (I haven't had time to test it but they told me it works)
> parts are:
> (1) 7B0 843 413 (stop)
> ...


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (Basil Fawlty)*

Basil , i dont get your post. do you have all of the same problems?
or did you forget to respond once you quoted?
BTW:
i added a new problem to my list....

"5. Driver Side, Rear Sliding door Sun screen does not retract."


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Routan Problem List Spout-off (redzone98)*

15,000 miles.... SE
Downshift into 1st when coming to a stop is clunky and almost makes engine stumble and stall at times (not often, maybe 5 times in 15,000 miles)
Rear bumper starting to pull away (fixed myself with new clip)
Various side trim pieces falling off (fixed with two sided tape)
Other than that its been a perfect vehicle and my wife loves it. Its still rattle free and rides nice and smooth but yet firm. Mileage has gotten a little better. 17 city and 26 highway.


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Routan Problem List Spout-off (MRP2001GTi)*

MRP2001GTi, where in So Cal are you? Lets start a So Cal Routan Meet!







I am in La Mirada. We have had our Routan since Dec and love it.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Routan Problem List Spout-off (blizno)*

I'm in the Lake Elsinore area. I have an issue that popped up today. My wifes remote completely quit working. I changed the battery and nothing, its still dead.


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Routan Problem List Spout-off (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_I'm in the Lake Elsinore area. I have an issue that popped up today. My wifes remote completely quit working. I changed the battery and nothing, its still dead. 

Just an idea but, do you need to reprogram the remote after a battery change?


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_[B
** Loose plastic cover on side view mirror LED turn signal:*
I noticed most of the Routans I see either at the dealer or in the street are missing these all together, so I checked ours and sure enough they were very loose, so I reglued them with clear silicone. Looks factory










Funny you should mention this, as i looked around today I noticed both mine were missing, and had been there not long ago.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (Sawdust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sawdust* »_
Funny you should mention this, as i looked around today I noticed both mine were missing, and had been there not long ago.


can you post a pic of what your talking about ?


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Routan Problem List Spout-off (Sawdust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sawdust* »_
Just an idea but, do you need to reprogram the remote after a battery change?

Nope you can just change the battery. I swapped the two I have and still no go on the dead one. Routan is going to the dealer today for service so they should take care of it.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_

can you post a pic of what your talking about ?

x2, someone post a picture of the side view mirror turn signals, I don't think i even have signals on my mirrors at all...


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (RobMan8023)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RobMan8023* »_
x2, someone post a picture of the side view mirror turn signals, I don't think i even have signals on my mirrors at all...










i know i dont.. BUT maybe its a SEL thing


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (redzone98)*

yes SEL and SEL Premium only I believe


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Sawdust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sawdust* »_
Funny you should mention this, as i looked around today I noticed both mine were missing, and had been there not long ago.

















Please excuse the dirt.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Routan Problem List Spout-off (Sawdust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sawdust* »_
Just an idea but, do you need to reprogram the remote after a battery change?

Got the Routan back today. It seems that our key, for no apparent reason was completely void of programming??? They said all they had to do was reprogram the key and now it works? How and why would it randomly lose its programming is beyond me but what ever works.















There were several recalls that had to be done, fuel door, rear door seal?, oil change parameter update, rear bumper mounting tabs, and a few more.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (Sawdust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sawdust* »_











Thats Terrible !


----------



## dtownwolfpack (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Routan Problem List Spout-off (redzone98)*

Thanks for putting this together, i was thinking about doing something like this since everytime I've gone to the dealership, they seem to just ignore everything i tell them. Ticks me off!! Anyways,
I have an SE with 4,900 miles
They've torn apart and replaced the slide and latch on my rear driver side sliding door mind you it was less than a week old. Now i hear a clunk in there everytime i hit a bump. Took it in, they said they heard nothing and it was probably just a bottle that i had on that side. Took the bottle out, same thing, clunk clunk. Pisses me off.
Radio FM or AM while driving has too much interference going, static. 
creaking on the front passenger seat when driving.
LOW gas mileage, only been averaging 14.9 mpg. Terrible!! I still believe something is not right. 
Oh, when i took it in when I asked them to fix the clunking noise on the door they serviced, they cheerfuly told me that hey, while it was here, we updated your Service Oil Change warning that comes on at 3000 and updated the software. What happens at 2800 miles? the service engine oil came up. Uuuuughhhhh Terrible.


----------



## dtownwolfpack (Mar 31, 2006)

another thing, the remote didn't work one time for some reason, i had to use the key to get in the door and the alarm went off and i pressed the button to try and cancel it, and it worked again. WEIRD


----------



## routancan (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: (dtownwolfpack)*

The remote thing is happening to me as well - intermittently. Hoping it is just a dying battery.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (routancan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *routancan* »_The remote thing is happening to me as well - intermittently. Hoping it is just a dying battery. 

That’s what ours did and eventually died. I didn’t try this but if you use the manual key to unlock the door the alarm will sound. I wonder if the alarm will shut off if you start the vehicle?


----------



## routancan (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*

I think that the last time that I had to use the actual key and the alarm went off, I just had to put the fob in the ignition...can't recall if I actually had to start the van to shut the alarm down...will have to look at the owners manual to see if there is anything in there about this...


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (routancan)*

ok, i have hed the strangest thing happen to me today....
pulled up to the Lowes where i live, and as soon as i put the car in park, and shut off the engine...

the locks unlocked themselves. but instead of just unlocking one time, the relay rapidly ( like 5 times a second) attempted to unlock the doors.
it kept attempting to unlock the doors for roughly 3 seconds!
bizarre


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

I had this happen in my Navigator. There was a short and the dealer fixed it. It just kept trying unlock rapidly as well. It was annoying. Keep an eye on it. The dealer will "try and repliacate the issue". Beh!


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: (routancan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *routancan* »_The remote thing is happening to me as well - intermittently. Hoping it is just a dying battery. 

I have the 2008 Town and Country LTD - loaded with power everything and tow package..
also at the same problem - they gave me two new FOBs.. no charge under warranty ( had to reprogram the van )
Here is what we had go wrong :
1. sliding doors open and close at will or do not close ( repair twice )
2. I have had my radiator cap blow off and leak.. ( this normal on the tow package )
3. had bridgestone tire steel belt blow.. ( paid $100 for a new one - that was warranty too







)
4. Maps on my NAV were 5 years old.. had Chrysler give me $1000 cash for error.
5. turn on my van and nothing worked - just the steering and gas and break pedal ( twice, so far )
6. Power 3rd row would freeze in mid operation.. several times.. ( no fix - no time to keep going to dealer )
eventually it returns to home position.
7. when backing up I see maps instead of what is behind me on the camera ( firmware upgrade )
8. turn on van and everything works except the sound.. ( no fix except - turn of van and wait 10 mins )
9. speakers on front doors not very good barely audible - had them replaced ( so they say they did ) same issue.
10. grumbling noise from my exhaust ( left rear ) only when it rains, not during snow or other times only when it rains...
11. Odd transmission sounds.
there are some other anomalies - but those are a few..
You asking yourself why would a guy with a Chrylser post his issues here.. ( if you have not notice the massive Chrysler logo when you pop your hood they are the same products.. and I am just seeing if we are experiencing the same sub par build union made american build in canada quality. )



_Modified by AudiVW guy at 6:36 PM 1-23-2010_


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (AudiVW guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiVW guy* »_
You asking yourself why would a guy with a Chrylser post his issues here..


NO, Didnt wonder why at all!!!!
most that own a Routan Know its Dirty little secret !


----------



## K2mjh7790 (Jan 18, 2010)

its a dodge caravan, what do you expect??


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (K2mjh7790)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K2mjh7790* »_its a dodge caravan, what do you expect??

Sad thing is it has been more reliable than the 7 VWs I owned.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (K2mjh7790)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K2mjh7790* »_its a dodge caravan, what do you expect??

comments like this lend nothing to this conversation


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_

NO, Didnt wonder why at all!!!!
most that own a Routan Know its Dirty little secret !

I was hoping that my post would help you guys, or at least we can compare our issues..
I am in the market for another - you ask why would I get another - the saying goes... "Rather stay with the devil I know, rather the one I do not.." ( I hate Asian cars period.. - I have driven the Toyota mini van.. it is a joke.. rather have my T&C any day )
Wife is pushing for the Routan because of the suspension.. So that is the reason I chimed in - in the first place..
so it seems the problems are the same.. Just hoping that after 12 VWs/Audi products from the dealer - that they do help me with the Routan if it does give me issues..










_Modified by AudiVW guy at 12:08 PM 1-25-2010_


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (AudiVW guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiVW guy* »_

4. Maps on my NAV were 5 years old.. had Chrysler give me $1000 cash for error.


any more info on that ? my maps were over 2 years old when I purchased the van and VW doesn't give a rat's ass ...


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_
any more info on that ? my maps were over 2 years old when I purchased the van and VW doesn't give a rat's ass ...

I phoned head office customer service within 3 months of purchase and filed a complaint
stating that a product that is 2008 should not have maps that are 2004 at best...
they said I was being special.. but I fired back saying : was I special when I purchased a $50500 ( sticker on window. ) then they replied they will give me a $1000 cheque with a signed wavier I never bring up this issue with them again..
actually I think it was over but I said sign where? and I received the cheque within a week.
LOL
BTW - here is a site : use at own risk
http://mofv.com/mygig/



_Modified by AudiVW guy at 10:23 AM 1-26-2010_


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: (AudiVW guy)*

My fiancé is thinking about getting one of these...and y'all are scaring me out of wanting her to get one! Think the '10 model will be any better?


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: (Air_Cooled_Nut)*

look at it this way, I know what is wrong with it and what will happen to it, so that is why I am considering another identical version.
Plus value for what is included, it is far better than any Toyota or Honda Minivan
lately Toyota has recalled more cars than the americans combined..
Plus when it comes to the features no other brand has what Chrysler or VW have to offer..
I will say I find VW over priced and the Town and Country is a far better purchase in the end..
With all that went wrong with our Mini Van we are still pleased - also knowing it is a must have evil when you have kids.
We have driven the Toyota mini van - thought it was a joke - my wife's father has one 2 years old .. my kids who are 3 and 2 years of age.. say this each and every time when we return back to our house from visiting her parents on the other side of the country " yeah! our mini" - " mommy, daddy - we like our mini more " that is a selling point right there.
BTW - Chrysler is very fuel economical.. compared to the Honda ... but if you are buying a mini van I think least of your worries are what the price of gas is, because the wife and kids are bleeding you dry !








THe only thing holding us back from purchasing a VW is price.. I have written a letter as well has my VW dealer indicating that I have already purchased/leased over 13 products from him in a 10 year span, they should match Chrysler's offer.. I am just on a holding patter at this point.
Otherwise it is another Chrysler..... :|


_Modified by AudiVW guy at 6:32 PM 1-26-2010_


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (Air_Cooled_Nut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Air_Cooled_Nut* »_My fiancé is thinking about getting one of these...and y'all are scaring me out of wanting her to get one! Think the '10 model will be any better?


all cars, any make, any model WILL have problems. They are Machines. Even the almighty H cars break down. Infact, my brother, owns Exclusively H cars, and they each have their own problems. Power Steering, Rust, Windows that dont work, Transmissions that slip gears, weird suspension noises....
If you asked me at this moment, would you trade your Routan IN.. the Answer would be 100% NO


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_
If you asked me at this moment, would you trade your Routan IN.. the Answer would be 100% NO

Me either, no way. Its above and beyond what we expected so far (1 year, 15,000 miles). The only real issue we have had is the key programming and it was fixed for free no questions asked.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_

Thats Terrible !

Yes it is, Vortex members NEVER let the car get that dirty.


----------



## shlehter (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwroutanfacebook* »_
We have a 2009 Routon for only 3 months and this is the third time I am taking it in for service. The first service was a transmittion issue...it wouldnt change gears. The second time the car kept stalling while you were stopped after driving ... I am OVER it...we spent alot of money on this and it kills me to think that this car is a lemon. Does anyone have any experience about the Lemon Law? 

these kind of routan reviews have become very popular. I understand that all models ( honda,...) have their issues, but the number of sold routans pales in comparison with other brands.


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: (shlehter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shlehter* »_

these kind of routan reviews have become very popular. I understand that all models ( honda,...) have their issues, but the number of sold routans pales in comparison with other brands.









Uh...what's the point you're trying to make


----------



## shlehter (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: (Air_Cooled_Nut)*

there are too many issues being reported for just 13,000 routans sold in 2009


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (shlehter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shlehter* »_*there are too many issues being reported *for just 13,000 routans sold in 2009


Where?


----------



## vr62a4 (Apr 19, 2003)

I have yet to have any problems with mine, rolling 1000kms...knock on wood.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_

Where?

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shlehter (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: (redzone98)*

how about edmunds
here is one

_Quote, originally posted by *Edmunds* »_
It got to the point where virtually every day of ownership meant something else on this barge didn't fall off, break off, peel off or just plain disappear! Electronics were especially "gremlin filled" nightmares. Door locks would stop working, then start locking or unlocking by themselves. Fuel gauge would sit there and pulsate F to E like it was alive! Dash lighting would fade to nothing at night, then come back on brightly until it repeated the blackout thing. After some negotiations, we took it into the dealer and drove out a new Tourag. Then I found out that this thing was built by Chrysler....now I understand!


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (shlehter)*

oh Geez, Edmunds. I read that post over a year ago, and since then, nobody has ever responded to that post


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_oh Geez, Edmunds. I read that post over a year ago, and since then, nobody has ever responded to that post

Funny the guy on Edmunds took the Routan back and drove off in a Touareg which is quite possibly the worst car VW has ever made. I would LOVE to have a Touareg but the reports on that one truly do scare me.


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

My list so far... it keeps growing








1. Condensation in passenger side headlight.
2. Hard shifting from 1st-2nd gear and back down from 2nd -1st.
3. Front brake noise (sounds like rotors are warped)
4. Suction sound when applying brakes
5. Low whine or sputter at low speeds (sounds like the Jetsons). 
6. Driver side window is now sticking and will not roll up until it is rolled down.
7. Excessive wind noise
Are there TSBs in place for some of these issues and has anyone had the same issues fixed?
I really like our Routan and we are living with these issues but will take the Routan into the dealer next week for all of these issues to be addressed.
_Modified by blizno at 8:50 AM 2-4-2010_

_Modified by blizno at 3:02 PM 2-4-2010_


_Modified by blizno at 3:02 PM 2-4-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_
Funny the guy on Edmunds took the Routan back and drove off in a Touareg which is quite possibly the worst car VW has ever made. I would LOVE to have a Touareg but the reports on that one truly do scare me. 

Ehh,
They have got MUCH better over the years, the 2004s were not the best and they have gradually improved, I would not hesitate to buy a T2.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Ehh,
They have got MUCH better over the years, the 2004s were not the best and they have gradually improved, I would not hesitate to buy a T2. 

Thats good to read. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Its a sexy SUV for sure.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (blizno)*

My list so far... it keeps growing








1. Condensation in passenger side headlight. *HIDs?*
2. Hard shifting from 1st-2nd gear and back down from 2nd -1st. *Ours shifts solid (not hard) and it does feel rather odd (not in a bad way just different) when shifting sometimes but I have decided its "normal".*
3. Front brake noise (sounds like rotors are warped)
4. Suction sound when applying brakes
5. Low whine or sputter at low speeds (sounds like the Jetsons). *Is this the 4.0 engine?*
6. Driver side window is now sticking and will not roll up until it is rolled down. *That seems to one that might end up being "common"*
7. Excessive wind noise * Do you have a roof rack? Can you determine where the noise is coming from? On our last SUV the ones with roof racks were really loud compared to the units without them.*



_Modified by MRP2001GTi at 1:09 PM 2-5-2010_


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

MRP2001GTi, what's up SoCal bro! 
1. Yes, HID
2. It clunks sometimes and does not sound or feel good.
5. Yes, 4.0 engine
6. Sucks if it's common.
7. Yes, roof rack equipped. I have not messed with the cross members yet. Might have to move them to rear and close together of remove them when not in use.


----------



## BigDaddyNYY (Jan 21, 2010)

Been following these threads for a while, as it started out as part of my research into whether I should buy a Routan, and although I almost reconsidered based on some of the recurring issues, I took the plunge. Since my purchase, I have been following this thread, dreading that I would start to see these issues pop up on my Routan SEL, but so far so good. One thing I wanted to add regarding the drivers window, when you try to close it (with it open halfway), have you all tried to pull the switch half way to have it start closing, and then once it stops pull the switch all the way up (activating the auto up feature). 
I know that I have been able to use the window this way, and have not had a problem, but this could just be luck. The reason I was questioning the use of the switch is that I had a similar issue with a prior vehicle and was told to do this by the dealer. I have been doing the same with the Routan since I picked it up, out of habit. Hope this helps.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (BigDaddyNYY)*

updated my post. look out for the sliding door not staying open, talking to a friend at the Dodge dealer he said it is a very common problem


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_updated my post. look out for the sliding door not staying open, talking to a friend at the Dodge dealer he said it is a very common problem

are you meaning that the door isnt locking in the open position?


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*

Ughhhh...thanks, I will keep an eye out for the sliding door. I am sad that all of these issues popped up for me. I am still very happy with our Routan even with these issues. Just need to find time to take it in to the dealer. the issues will be them replicating these issues that are intermittent.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_
are you meaning that the door isn't locking in the open position?

yes. If you are parked on an incline (even very slight incline) with the front of the car being lower than the rear, and that lock has failed (apparently it's a catch made out of cheap plastic, catching the metal piece on the door) then once the door has fully opened, it will start creeping/closing back on it's own .... very annoying when you are trying to put a 2 yr old in his seat especially since he'd rather stay at the playground for another 3 hours ....


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_
yes. If you are parked on an incline (even very slight incline) with the front of the car being lower than the rear, and that lock has failed (apparently it's a catch made out of cheap plastic, catching the metal piece on the door) then once the door has fully opened, it will start creeping/closing back on it's own .... very annoying when you are trying to put a 2 yr old in his seat especially since he'd rather stay at the playground for another 3 hours ....

sheesh, more corporate cost cutting leading to busted parts. Are they Fixing that under Warranty? 
and man, i feel your pain with the 2yea old... Didnt think so much Fury can be packed in a 22lb package!


----------



## ssteigss74 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Routan Problem List Spout-off (redzone98)*

I dont own one but my dealer uses a Routon as its shuttle. This thing is a total rattle trap. Everything creaks and rattles in the interior, the rear suspension sounded like it was going to fall off the car, and it rode very hard. I looked and it only had 17K miles on it....sounded/felt like 117K. I was really shocked how bad it was. I would think the dealer would fix it given they are driving potential cuustomers of their product around in it. Im a huge VW fan but would never buy one of these disguised Chryslers. My friend owns a Sienna which is completely quiet with 40K miles on it and 3 years old. VW wanted a cheap way to bring a minivan into the lineup.....bad strategy.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Routan Problem List Spout-off (ssteigss74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ssteigss74* »_I dont own one but my dealer uses a Routon as its shuttle. This thing is a total rattle trap. Everything creaks and rattles in the interior, the rear suspension sounded like it was going to fall off the car, and it rode very hard. I looked and it only had 17K miles on it....sounded/felt like 117K. I was really shocked how bad it was. I would think the dealer would fix it given they are driving potential cuustomers of their product around in it. Im a huge VW fan but would never buy one of these disguised Chryslers. My friend owns a Sienna which is completely quiet with 40K miles on it and 3 years old. VW wanted a cheap way to bring a minivan into the lineup.....bad strategy. 


you cant compare a shuttle car to a personally owned car. i have been in toyota sienna taxi's NYC and they shake and rattle too...


----------



## rmbalisa (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Routan Problem List Spout-off (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_

you cant compare a shuttle car to a personally owned car. i have been in toyota sienna taxi's NYC and they shake and rattle too...


ever been in the cash cab?! lol


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Routan Problem List Spout-off (rmbalisa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rmbalisa* »_
ever been in the cash cab?! lol


hahahaaa, nnoooooo. last time i was in NYC, i actually drove the Routan


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Routan Problem List Spout-off (redzone98)*

Updated my Post
Very Satisfied with the Guys at Garnet VW in PA... Quality Establishment http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rama (Apr 26, 2004)

SE w/RSE
23,000 miles
- Front braka rotors warped again and it's in service (original ones replaced at 13,000 miles)
- A/C blowing hot air
- Front side windows malfunction
- Sliding doors malfunction


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (rama)*

26,817 transmission is lunched.
front window sticking again


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_
comments like this lend nothing to this conversation 

Dont be bitter that you bought a $28k dodge caravan for $41k...


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RingsRuleALL* »_
Dont be bitter that you bought a $28k dodge caravan for $41k...









Think of that statement the next time you see a Acura, Lexus, Infinity, Lincoln, GMC, Mercury, Land Rover, or Jag 
Fact is, ALL car companies share mechanical Platforms, Foreign or Domestic. Everybody knows that the Routan is a Chrysler product, 
You do not need to come out of the shadows and make rubbish statments. 
So, Again, comments like this lend nothing to this conversation 



_Modified by redzone98 at 1:30 PM 3-25-2010_


----------



## Autobahn_Bred (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_
any more info on that ? my maps were over 2 years old when I purchased the van and VW doesn't give a rat's ass ...

so are these maps upgradable? i dont have the joybox yet, so im wondering if i should just go with an aftermarket unit with the same capablities


_Modified by Autobahn_Bred at 7:40 PM 3-25-2010_


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_
Think of that statement the next time you see a Acura, Lexus, Infinity, Lincoln, GMC, Mercury, Land Rover, or Jag 
Fact is, ALL car companies share mechanical Platforms, Foreign or Domestic. Everybody knows that the Routan is a Chrysler product, 
You do not need to come out of the shadows and make rubbish statments. 
So, Again, comments like this lend nothing to this conversation 
_Modified by redzone98 at 1:30 PM 3-25-2010_
 i will...they are all over priced versions of the same cars....im simply saying that you could have had the same shotty build quality for 10k less...why would you support VW in this horrible attempt to sell more cars to the average, fat, stupid American...


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RingsRuleALL* »_why would you support VW in this horrible attempt to sell more cars to the average, fat, stupid American...









Huge OFF TOPIC alert....... here we go
considering ALL other Minivans out there are Asian made, with the ergonomic design for 5'1 100lb people, the Routan fit this 'Fat American' (5'9 190lbs 33" waist)
I drove the 2008 T&C down at Disney for a week, and it performed flawlessly. AC was cold, ride was smooth, Driving position was perfect. all the T&C lacked was the interior finish...
fast forward 10 months, VW comes along with a new interior on the T&C, i go take a look and enjoyed every Mod VW did. 
The kicker was the Drivers seat, the Design of the Routan seat is perfect for me, stiff padding, huge bolsters, and good support for an effed up back.
Then, getting a SE for 26K and 0% APR for 5 years, well that was icing on the cake.
So, its made up in Canada, by the same monkeys that stick together the T&C, mehh. BUT remember VW is making the Jetta in Mexico, and they had Big issues down there about quality also.
so you want German made....
so, do you buy a Tiguan then? 31 thousand dollars for a German made SUV that can barely fit a bag of golf clubs?
OR
do you buy a Touareg for 50 Thousand? just to spill Chocolate milk into its leather heated seats, man that would smell nasty.
so, in conclusion, yea it sucks that the Routan is not German made, but, is that its only REAL Flaw???
Sure we might have issues NOW with some Mechanical things now, but its a 2 Year old Platform! Just hang around and see what VW will do with Routan 2.0 !


----------



## ddaarr (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: (redzone98)*

Just got a 2010 Routan SE with Nav. Left the lot with 14 miles. Drove 5 miles home, everything fine. Take it to work...CEL!!!! Pulled over to talk to the dealer, they say it is the gas cap, it wasn't put on properly when they filled up last night. I say "OK." Taking off, the car shifts to 2nd, and STAYS ON 2nd GEAR. I checked to see if it was on manual shift, it is not. Pull over and call the dealer again. They say to bring it in. It now has 24 miles. They are flying in a specialist to take a look at the Routan saturday afternoon. 
I don't want THIS Routan, I want another one. But lets see how the dealer plays it after the specialist looks at the problem.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (ddaarr)*

Sounds like a programming issue. I don't know how your dealer is but I know in nj you have a statute of limitation of 3 days to break the contract. To meit sounds like a programming issue with the trans. I too had the same trans issue back when the routan was less than 500miles old. Just locked in second gear. Except mine was because it was very low on fuel. But u don't know what is triggering this. Maybe pre-ignition. And a limp mode condition?


----------



## PASSAT2001.5 (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (redzone98)*

passat2001.5
Routan 2009 SEL Premium purchased March 2009
6,200 miles.
1) Driver side mirror turn signal cover came off. My wife leaned against it and it just popped off. (she says) I just glued it back on.
2) Sliding side door struggling to close on incline slope. Dealer says they can not do much about it. Something to do with overly sensitive safety sensor.
3) Bumper pins replaced/added per recall.
4) Tranny behavior on low speed to stop. Was at a dealer two weeks ago for 6K oil change and they were not able to flash because no one was able to connect online to perform flashing (need to go back for this along with another recall on something about washer container, parts ordered).
5) Another minor annoyance about flip down driver side mirror on reverse(shouldn't this be passenger side?) not regaining back to original position. After few reversing, the driver side mirror needs re-adjusting. I've turned this feature off eventually.
I guess it is not too bad. Since I only drive this van over the weekend, but mostly by my wife on the week days, I can not really be sure whether the problem exist without wife noticing.


----------



## routancan (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: (PASSAT2001.5)*

2009 Routan Comfortline purchased September 09
13,000 km
1) Whistling sound from front driver side window--dealer says it is caused by faulty door seal--part ordered
2) Driver and passenger windows not returning to close position if only putting the window down a couple of inches--dealer lubricated the rails and seems to work fine now.
3) Tranny was having that hard thud--dealer reflashed and seems to be working well since (reflashed @ 6000km or so)
4) Passenger front seatbelt tensioner not working properly--just came up today
5) Drivers side sliding door not staying in open position, just wants to close while on incline--just came up today
6) Front rotors out of round--dealer machined and have been working since that service back around 6000 km)
Think that is it at this point...dealer has been good and has corrected most of the issues without a hitch...will have to go back for the door seal when the part comes in and have them look at #4 and 5.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

*Re: (routancan)*

Bought Certified Used Routan S - 6800 miles.
(1) A/C only blows hot air.
Took it to dealer, they had to order a part, the A/C has been leaking and this will fix the issue. Will get fixed this week provided part comes in.
(2) Front fender is misaligned, dealer service said they can't fix this, the van has not been in an accident, it is a quality issue from the factory. To pursue, I have to get my salesman to approve to send to bodyshop. I'm not sure it's worth the hassle, it's not off that much. Pics:








Also, found a receipt where there was a tranny issue at 5000 miles that was fixed, so far it's good, reading these forums seems that this not that uncommon. Even with these minor issues, we love the van so far. My wife loves it best out of all the cars we've had and my son (2) keeps saying white van!


_Modified by haunted reality at 8:32 PM 5-2-2010_


----------



## N2OIL (Apr 22, 2006)

Need to ask if anyone else has experienced this issue. (09 W/ 16,832 miles) 
The audio panel stops emitting sound. No radio sound, movies, phone (blue tooth) nothing. This has happened twice and the only fix is a power cycle. 
The next issue for the video processor is: the movie when stopped starts over each power cycle. It forgets where it was every single time. 

VW dealer has stated this in the only case they can find on their system. 

Thanks!


----------



## Badge56 (May 27, 2009)

*2009 Highline 4.0L*

Purcharsed mai 2009. One year now and 21,000km.
Only complaint is wind noise at highway speeds. Not bothersome but prevents telephone from understanding my commands.
:banghead:
I really like my Routan... so far.
:thumbup:


----------



## rmbalisa (Jan 17, 2002)

2009 SEL, purchased Jan 2010 

1) Water in tail light since delivery...replaced May 2010 at 4K miles 
2) Oil change light on at 3K miles, reset May 2010 
3) Passenger front door black trim bunching up (like vinyl?) replaced June 2010 at 4.5K miles 
4) Noticing vibrating front rotors when braking going 60+ mph


----------



## derwagen (Jun 13, 2006)

*Laundry list of problems*

Purchased new in Oct. 09. 

on road trip rotars warped. aprox 4000 miles 

Sliding doors don't open or close properly. fix many times 

Brake Caliper fell off while Driving (lucky Kids were not in car) fixed supposedly 

Frame creeks when accelerating and braking in front driver door. Fixed and looked at by specialist from Utah. 

Side panel put together wrong when sliding doors were fixed and scratched paint under gas door. 

AC has gone out on the First hot days of this summer in Las Vegas. Driving in the Heat sucks. 

I hate this car and wish I never left the True VW family. 

Car is only 1 1/2 years old and 29000 miles, and has more problems than my 14 year old VR6 jetta A3. 

F this Routan.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

derwagen said:


> Brake Caliper fell off while Driving (lucky Kids were not in car) fixed supposedly
> 
> AC has gone out on the First hot days of this summer in Las Vegas. Driving in the Heat sucks.


Wow that was lucky the kids were not in the car, that's terrible quality. I had the A/C issue, it is now fixed, took four times to get it right, but now it seems good.


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

Not my vehicles, but I went to my local dealer to schedule some repairs (exhaust) for my Eurovan. As I was leaving there were 3 Routans in line for the service writers. All three were unscheduled. 2 for ACs which had just up and quit earlier in the day and the 3rd for warped rotors. This is not a huge dealership, either. I know these things have issues, but even I was shocked to see 3 in a row waiting to be scheduled for service. :screwy:


----------



## Altair 4 (Jan 14, 2002)

Probably as shocked as I was once to see three Passats in for unscheduled service all due to water intrusion. I was glad my 1.8T wasn't one of them!


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

derwagen said:


> Purchased new in Oct. 09.
> 
> 
> Brake Caliper fell off while Driving (lucky Kids were not in car) fixed supposedly.



How in the hell did that happen ? ?


----------



## N2OIL (Apr 22, 2006)

Need to add!

We have a suspension noise from the driver's side front wheel. The first visit the service writer had them look and they could not duplicate and this vist we can now hear it. It rattles and the dealership has had it for a week with "no idea" what it is. Since it is 13 months old it has been in the shop 6 weeks of it's life. Should I be a little upset?


----------



## N2OIL (Apr 22, 2006)

Still at the dealership and we are now replacing parts. When questioned about why a van with 18,000 miles is having the upper spring cups replaced they did not have a response. This van is half way through the free maintenance agreement and it is having suspension components replaced already. 
Contacted customer care and the shocker is: "your warranty coverage is for incidents like this"
If you have nothing else to do there is a specific site on Facebook about unhappy Routan customers.  It is very well worth the read.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

N2OIL said:


> having the upper spring cups replaced :


When you say spring cups, do you mean the upper strut bearing assembly?


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

N2OIL said:


> If you have nothing else to do there is a specific site on Facebook about unhappy Routan customers.  It is very well worth the read.


Not a surprise as there are entire websites dedicated to unhappy Chrysler customers.
http://www.daimlerchryslervehicleproblems.com/

From my research (I'm looking to get a van for my next vehicle purchase so I've been watching this topic) VW is more willing to *ATTEMPT* to make the neccessary repairs to the vans as they arrise, even though Chrysler (the manufacturer) is accusing customers or claiming the problems are "_normal operation_".


----------



## N2OIL (Apr 22, 2006)

Just the cup where the spring coil sets. Already had the discussion on the bearings. They changed the cups and now the van was dropped off to my wife. Waiting to see how it does. The questions they can not answer is why this is needed repaired or replaced.


----------



## N2OIL (Apr 22, 2006)

Well the van was dropped off and they listed replacing the strut bearings as well. The van now during breaking has a bad vibration similar to warped rotors. It makes the steering wheel shake side to side. This was not the case when it entered the shop which has been a couple weeks. The service manager mentioned the wheels being torqued correctly. It is my understanding with the 3/36 agreement that the wheels are rotated and balanced every oil change which this is number 3 @ 18,000 miles. Our van has been out of the shop 7.5 hours of the last two weeks. And I really do not think customer care gets why we are a smidge upset. :banghead:


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

blizno said:


> My list so far... it keeps growing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been a while but here is an update:

Headlight - fixedby replacing
Hardshift - fixed w/ reflash 
Brakes - fixed both front and rear rotors resurfaced and pads replaced. My concern is that now it's been machined and not sure how much is left. Next time I will probably have to replace rotors out of my pocketwhen the time comes. 
Suction sound - fixed when brakes were resurfaced.
Sputter sound is still there when cold
Driver front window sticks - Not fixed yet as we are waiting for a new regulator.


New issue:
Passenger side sliding door no longer closes when you pull on handle. I need to either hit the button of FOB or one of the interior buttons. I noticed that it struggles at times to close on it's own. I guess I am joining the F'd up door club too.


My bads:
Hit a cat coming off freeway last night and and had a bad dent in lower side of front bumper. Pushed it out this morning and it looks better. Glad it was tupperware. :banghead:

Wife's water broke while in labor in Routan. (I know...TMI :what

I called the dealer about the recent recall and they pretty much told me that the media and the forums hype recalls. They ran my VIN and it did not come up. I told them I guess I will call back when the door catches on fire. :screwy:


----------



## poolboy (Jul 28, 2010)

*Mirror turn indicator trim piece*

Several people mentioned the missing trim piece, but is there any place to get a cheap one? The dealer wants to charge me $170 for the little plastic piece... OUCH Any tips on where to get it cheaper would be much appreciated!

Luckily they are covering the spoiler that was ripped off when the automatic rear hatch was opened (I guess a clearance issue), and are supposedly getting a new track so the automatic rear seats will fold down... Otherwise the car has been great... though some of these reviews make me a little nervous... Just picked up an 09 SEL premium with 7k miles... I'm hoping it lasts a long time...


----------

